# Moemon!



## Storm Earth and Fire (Aug 29, 2008)

This is extremely cute. ^_^ Note: May not be safe for wark at one 10 or so second bit. And the first song is extremely catchy...
Something there for Rozen Maiden fans too, I suppose.

Anyway, this got me curious. I went to the site linked, patched Japanese (w/ English translations) LeafGreen and Emerald ROMs and went to town. This is seriously amazing stuff. Do check out if you can.

Image of all the first generation sprites.


----------



## Foxsundance (Aug 29, 2008)

I tried out the Fire Red one once but it didn't work at all. There was nothing in Viridian City, and I couldn't read signs or enter buildings there. Going anywhere except back to Pallet froze the game.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Aug 30, 2008)

Hmm... They might be a bit tricky. Then again, I saw all the categories under FR and decided on LG instead... You're sure it's a Japanese version?


----------



## turbler (Aug 30, 2008)

I can't stream right now, so can somebody gimme the link? Thanksies!!


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Aug 30, 2008)

Holy. CUPCAKES. That's soo cute.

WUE likes cute ^^


----------

